# A small Collection of Orphyrus



## Hakone (Oct 20, 2013)

at Hakone Garden


----------



## Wendy (Oct 20, 2013)

Are these difficult to grow? Please share your culture. I look forward to bloom photos.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 20, 2013)

Do you mean Ophrys?
Nice dozen of plants 
What mix do you use?


----------



## Hakone (Oct 20, 2013)

biothanasis said:


> Do you mean Ophrys?
> Nice dozen of plants
> What mix do you use?



Yes , 15 plants , Kadama


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 20, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap:
Is there anything you can't grow?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2013)

Do the fines in Kadama not clog the air spaces like sand?


----------



## Hakone (Oct 21, 2013)

akadama do not clog the air spaces like sand .


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2013)

I have rec'd one plant in the material. it would be interesting to find some here to try terrestrials in.


----------



## Hakone (Oct 23, 2013)




----------

